# Adding to my Tilty Colony...update 01/26



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I jokingly mentioned to someone that I would like a whole colony of tilties after I got Fred and Marley, and I think one of my former rats heard me!! Next to come was Theo (formerly Pear..blech), a black berk boy of about 7 months, who had a head tilt whose owner never treated it and decided to dump him instead.
Theo used to scream as you held him (he arrived last Wednesday on my birthday ) but now he hunkers down and deals. He likes pats and he looves his new cage I just moved him into…runs up and down the ramps and even bounces when I call his name. He is a sweet lovely boy who I plan on getting neutered when he feels better and intro him to Marley and Fred.

Theo 

























Then yesterday a woman I know well posted 2 girls who were dropped off by PJ’s Pet Express (our Petco) to be pts at their vets. They had head tilt and weren’t saleable. 
The vet decided to medicate them with doxy/baytril and see if she could quickly find them a home. Yep more sick tilties arrive. :mrgreen: 

So she picked them up yesterday and then got them in this horrid weather to me today. Medicating tilties is one thing but tilty baby girls…another! 

The pearl girl looks insanely like my former Maya and is likely a distant relative of her since they were both from PJ’s and probably share ratmill relations. I named the 2 wee girls Mayan names in honour of her.

Her name is now Tepeu (pronounced Tepwa). Her tilt isn’t as bad as the wee one, but still very tilty. She is incredibly sweet, about 200 grams, very active, very curious and friendly.



















Then there’s the teeny tiny mismarked fawn bareback…her name is Peku. She is brave, about 130 grams, is a bit nutty and very very tilty. 
There was a clean bowl on the couch and she got into and and started doing laps around inside of it until we removed it.

























They were medicated, and roared around their new cage, and we already had a mishap. Tepeu somehow got her toe stuck in the wire of the shelf edge and was screaming and hanging. I put my hand in to support her and get her free, and she bit me over and over in panic. I got her loose and was trying to see if she was hurt, but she bounced to the front of the cage and sniffed the hand that helped her. I realized then that even in pain and fear, she never broke the skin once!!! On the other hand brave little Peku decided I had hurt her friend, and nipped the Bad Hand sharply. 
Now little Tepeu lies on the top shelf angled and watching me. This is what happens when I come near…










Thank you moon!!!


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Adding to my Tilty Colony...*

They are so cute, even with the head tilt


----------



## Zoundz (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Adding to my Tilty Colony...*

aww they're adorable. I don't have any tilties any more - though i did have a few.

xx


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Adding to my Tilty Colony...*

Aweh they are cuuuties :]


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Adding to my Tilty Colony...*

super cute ratters


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Adding to my Tilty Colony...*

I love tilters..  Georgus photos!

I used to have one, I saw her in the petstore, and I knew for a fact that she'd go as snake food..

I couldn't resist.. 

She was very very sweet rat!!

I think tilt gives them personality!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Adding to my Tilty Colony...*

We lost Peku on Friday night. :'(

But Tepeu is now living with her big brothers and is happy again 

Fred with his sister









Tepeu with Marley


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor Peku , I'm sorry you lost her :-[ Tepeu , looks gorgeous ! in that first pic we see of her she almost looks like she's gonna do the exorcist head spinning thing ;D
I've never had a tilty head rat but my friend has one after little Pancho either had a stroke or a rather nasty inner ear infection , the vet couldn't decide which so put him on antibiotics which sadly made no difference. He's still just as cute though if not cuter as he now has that permanent "really??!" look on his little face


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry about your rattie 

It always hurt..


----------

